# Moo Calling Cards



## littlesandra (Aug 31, 2007)

http://www.moo.com/flickr/

These little mini calling cards seem neat. Would they works as a not so formal business card? 

Just a few of my snaps, around 10 with 10 each of them, and then on the back:

Sandra-Lee Photography
(888) 555 - 0918
sandra.elford@gmail.com

Would it work? Has anyone had these done?


----------



## littlesandra (Sep 2, 2007)

No one has any imput on these little mini cards??


----------



## aMac (Sep 2, 2007)

As it happens, I had a few of these made as a test just the other week.
I think they make great business cards, as the shape and texture is different and interesting enough to stand out when you give one to someone. The paper quality is really nice, bordering on a light plastic to the touch, and the print quality is pretty decent.

People often get a lot of business cards, and standing out from the pile of standard 85x55mm cards will likely be helpful. I'd definitely buy some more for my other businesses. The option of different pictures on the cards is just really handy.


----------



## littlesandra (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank you  I was just wondering if they'd stand out, and if they were a bit too small


----------



## aMac (Sep 2, 2007)

Honestly, for the price, you really can't go wrong with just buying a batch of 100. Even if you end up not liking them for business card replacements, they're still nice to have, hand out, or leave lying around


----------

